# Kaufberatung - leichte Spinnrute



## wookahsh (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nach jahrelanger Abstinenz möchte ich wieder vermehrt ans Wasser. Ich war in der Vergangenheit ein klassischer Posenangler und möchte nun gern mit der Spinning-Rute losziehen.
Ich habe mich meiner Meinung nach schon recht tief eingelesen und glaube zu wissen, was ich haben will. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir trotzdem helfen könnt.

Zielfisch: Barsch & Beifang (Hecht/Zander)
Gewässer: Fließ- und Stehgewässer d.h. kleine Flüsse, Hafenbecken, Kanal und kleinere Stehgewässer
Ufer oder Boot: Ganz klar Ufer.
Köder: Vorrangig Wobbler (diese kleinen Kunstwerke haben es mir angetan und ich würde gerne vermehrt darauf fischen). Spinner oder den einen oder anderen kleinen Jig schließe ich nicht aus.
Budget für Rute/Rolle/Schnur: 100-150€

Zu diesem Thema gibt es unendlich viele Threads und Informationen und ich bin auf folgende Combos gestoßen.

*Ruten*
1. Iron High Claw V 0,5-6g - https://fisherino.de/blog/ultraligh...beste-ul-kombo-fuer-unter-100-teil-1-die-rute

2. Favorite Bluebird BB-632L-S 3-12g

3. A-Tec Crazee Bass Game S662ML 1,7-10g 


*Rolle*
1. Daiwa LT 2500 o.ä.

Unschlüssig bin ich mir beim Wurfgewicht. Komplett in den UL Bereich reingehen oder doch lieber etwas Luft hinten raus.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei meiner Anfrage helfen oder weitere Links weiterleiten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. Juni 2021)

Den UL Bereich würde ich verlassen.
Ich hab eine Iron Claw 7-21g. Fische damit va 2er Mepps und kleine Gufis.
Je nach Wobblergrösse würde ich vom WG sogar noch größer gehen.
70er Hecht ist damit noch kein Problem, größere sind im Grenzbereich.

Bei den Daiwa LT auch mal die XH (glaub ich) mit der größeren Schnureinholung anschauen


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Juni 2021)

Die High-V bis 6g hab ich zum Forellen angeln und die Rute macht richtig Spass  Hab ne Daiwa Exceler LT 2000 an der Rute und kann echt nicht meckern 
Für jemand der erst wieder ins Spinnfischen einsteigt würde ich aber auch ne Rute mit mehr WG empfehlen damit kann man auch Mal was größeres werfen... Bis 6g ist nicht die Welt.... Und kleinangelprofi's Tip mit der XH Version ist ganz gut, ich Kurbel mir an manchen Streckenabschnitten in der Strömung echt einen ab


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2021)

wookahsh schrieb:


> Unschlüssig bin ich mir beim Wurfgewicht. Komplett in den UL Bereich reingehen oder doch lieber etwas Luft hinten raus.



Das kommt ganz auf die Köder an, die die benutzen willst.
Welche Modelle sollen es denn vorrangig sein?


----------



## Mooskugel (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn als Beifang Hecht zu erwarten ist würde ich keine UL Rute nehmen. Ich selber habe die Konger Stallion Black Heron WG -28g, Länge 2,44. Ist mit Solid Tip, damit lassen sich auch kleinere Köder noch ganz passabel werfen, aber auch 10er Gufis mit 15g jigkopf geht. Ist ziemlich universell das Teil. 
Ich mag bei den leichten Ruten ein Solid Tip sowieso sehr gern.


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2021)

Auch ich würde Dir eine nicht zu leichte Rute empfehlen (habe davon schon paar mal geschrieben).

Fast alle neue Daiwa Rollen sind die s.g. LTs (light & tough), würde Dir zu der Legalis (oder ev. Ninja) raten, 2000er oder 2500er

XH bedeutet extra high gear - höhere Übersetzung, die Rolle hat also einen größeren Schnureinzug. Ich würde Dir davon abraten, brauchst beim normalen Süßwasserspinnangeln und normalen Strömung nicht. Die Rolle hat weniger kraft und als Anfänger leiert man die Köder schon sowieso viel zu schnell ein. Sowas braucht man nur, wenn man bei sehr schneller Strömung flussauf angelt, beim Meeresangeln und wenn man die Rolle nur zum Jiggen benutzt.


----------



## wookahsh (7. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf die Köder an, die die benutzen willst.
> Welche Modelle sollen es denn vorrangig sein?



Ganz klassische Wobbler:


Illex Squirrel 61SP
Illex Chubby Minnow 35SP
Salmo Hornet

Popper

Rapala Skitter Pop 5cm

Auch mal ein Frosch

Savage Gear 3D Pop

Und wie gesagt:

Mepps Spinner
Klassichen Jig


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juni 2021)

Für die Köder passt eine L Rute.
ZB ne Hearty Rise Evolution L oder ne Major craft Days L.
Etwas günstiger Shimano Zodias L oder Expride L.


----------



## wookahsh (7. Juni 2021)

Danke, aber das liegt alles nicht in meinem Budget.
Rute + Rolle sollen maximal 150€ kosten, aber lieber eher 100€


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2021)

Eine Budget Variante
DAM Yagi Classic ML 3-12g
Ryobi Ecusima GX/AX 2000

P.S. Der SG Frosch ist zu schwer für diese Rute, die anderen Köder nicht. Noch eine Frage: du suchst eine Kombo für weniger als 100 Euro, die Illex Köder kosten aber 20 Euro und mehr pro Stück


----------



## wookahsh (7. Juni 2021)

Danke. Ich suche eine Kombo zwischen 100-150€.


----------



## świetlik (7. Juni 2021)

Ich würde zum ein Angel Laden gehen und da was aussuchen bzw. zusammen stellen. 
Vorallen zusammen bauen und schauen wie sich das anfühlt. 
Oft wird der Preis optimiert so das man was gutes für das Geld kaufen kann. 
Eine oberliga combo  wird es nicht sein,  aber was schlechtes auch nicht.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. Juni 2021)

Moin, 
im Grunde finde ich ist es auch viel geschmackssache.
Vom Wurfgewicht würde ich aber definitiv höher gehen. Eher so etwas von 8-30 Gr.

Mit Daiwa Rollen machst du auf jeden Fall nichts verkehr.

Interessant finde ich auch die Balzer Diablo X Barsch / Zander Rute, besitze ich selber auch.
Dort hast du eine Barsch Spitze mit 8-22 Gr. und eine Zander Spitze mit 20-50 Gr.

Auf Grund des Balzer Jubiläums wurde in den Blank sogar eine sehr hochwertige Faser verarbeitet. Komme gerade nicht auf den Namen. Gibt es aber sonst nur bei sehr hochpreisigen Ruten. Ich habe damals für die Rute um die 80€ bezahlt.
Benutze sie heute nur noch als Barschrute mit einer 2500er Daiwa Ninja Rolle.
Schön leicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2021)

wookahsh schrieb:


> Danke, aber das liegt alles nicht in meinem Budget.
> Rute + Rolle sollen maximal 150€ kosten, aber lieber eher 100€



Dann schau dir mal die verschiedenen WFT Penzill Serien an.
Die sind gut und günstig.


----------



## wookahsh (8. Juni 2021)

Was haltet ihr denn von folgender Kombo:

Rute 240cm: https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-spinnrute-mad-wasp_0168214.html 
Rolle 2500LT: https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-spinnrolle-ninja-lt_0188635.html
Schnur: https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-angelschnur-braided-tru-power-allround-gruen_0154825.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2021)

Die Rolle ist bekannt und bewährt in dem Preissegment eine gute.
Rute und Schnur kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Niklas32 (8. Juni 2021)

Die Rolle ist doch bei Askari aktuell nicht lieferbar. Die Schnur aktuell auch nur in 0,20mm. 
Zumal ich persönlich bei der Schnur nicht übermäßig sparen wollen würde. Meiner Meinung nach ist das meist der Punkt der einem am meisten Ärger beschert.


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Juni 2021)

Die Iron Claw gibts auch mit 15 oder 18g.
Zusammen mit einem Daiwa LT Röllchen herrlich ausgewogen.
Nimm nicht die billigste Schnur. Daiwa JBraid oder sowas. Sollte mit 100Eur plus ein paar zerquetschte hinkommen.

2,40m wär mir für so eine leichte Rute deutlich zu lang. Lieber 2,00-2,10m


----------



## Mikesch (8. Juni 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Ich würde zum ein Angel Laden gehen und da was aussuchen bzw. zusammen stellen.
> Vorallen zusammen bauen und schauen wie sich das anfühlt.
> Oft wird der Preis optimiert so das man was gutes für das Geld kaufen kann.
> Eine oberliga combo  wird es nicht sein,  aber was schlechtes auch nicht.


Würde ich auch machen, da du auch gleich die Rolle an der Rute montieren kannst und so feststellen, ob die Rute mit der Rolle ausbalanciert ist.
Eine Combo mit guter Balance ist ermüdungsfreier zu fischen, speziell Kopflastigkeit geht auf die Gelenke.


----------



## wookahsh (8. Juni 2021)

Die Combo Iron Claw High V mit einer Daiwa Ninja 2500 gefällt mir von der Idee her. 
Ich fahre am WE aber auch noch mal zu unserem Händler des Vertrauens. Danke


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Eine Combo mit guter Balance ist ermüdungsfreier zu fischen, speziell Kopflastigkeit geht auf die Gelenke.


Eine so kurze und leichte Rute kann nur schwer kopflastig sein; und auch wenn sie theoretisch nicht ganz optimal ausbalanciert ist, ist das IMHO wirklich kein Problem


----------



## Bilch (8. Juni 2021)

wookahsh schrieb:


> Die Combo Iron Claw High V mit einer Daiwa Ninja 2500 gefällt mir von der Idee her.
> Ich fahre am WE aber auch noch mal zu unserem Händler des Vertrauens. Danke











						ULTRALIGHT FÜR EINSTEIGER: DIE BESTE UL-KOMBO FÜR UNTER 100€ – TEIL 1: DIE RUTE
					

Vorwort Ultralight Angeln wird immer beliebter und ich bin ja unermüdlich auf meiner Mission unterwegs, über Vorurteile und gefährliches Halbwissen über das…




					fisherino.de


----------



## wookahsh (13. Juni 2021)

Würdet ihr bei der Schnur eine Daiwa JBraid mit 0,06 oder 0,1 nehmen? Und wie viel würdet ihr auf die 2500 spulen bzw. unterfüttern?
War gestern bei einem Händler in der Region, aber der wollte mir nur seine eigene Handelsmarke verkaufen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2021)

wookahsh schrieb:


> Daiwa JBraid mit 0,06



Die hab ich auf meiner L-Kombo und sie macht ihre Sache sehr gut.


----------



## wookahsh (13. Juni 2021)

Danke und wie viel Schnur würdet ihr nehmen bzw. unterfüttern. Mir gefällt die Multicolor eigentlich ganz gut, hat jmd. Erfahrungen damit? Oder lieber auf Chartreuse setzen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2021)

An einer Ul Rute reichen 100m Schnur + Unterfütterung.
Ich benutze nur unauffällige grün/graue Schnüre. Bunte Discoschnüre sind nicht meins.
Ich meine damit weniger Bisse zu haben.


----------

